# Hausautomation



## Aksels (20 Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe im Keller ein S7 300 mit Ethernetanschluss (Lean) die mir die Heizung steuert. Klar, die Langweit sich in einem Wohnhaus.
Nun möchte ich einige Zimmer neu verkabeln. Die Idee hierbei: Alle Schalter an der Wand weden durch Taster ausgetauscht, die mit 24 V befeuert werden und in SPS Eingänge gehen. 
Alle Lampen und Steckdosen kommen über Relais an SPS Ausgänge. Wundervolle Spielwiese zum Programmieren.
Es werden 16 Steckdosen, 9 Lampen und 10 Doppel-TastWippen.
Nun das Problem: 
Klar könnte ich da nur ne Logo reinsetzen. Aber man will ja was dazulernen.
Die SPS ist von diesen Räumen 20m weg durch Betondecken und mehrere Wände. Aber eine Ethernetleitung liegt schon überall.
Habt Ihr einen Tip für dezentrale Ethernet-Peripherie, die mit eine S7 300 zusammenarbeitet?
Die S7 200er Reihe habe ich mir angeschaut. Ich steige aber bei der Produktvielfalt nicht durch. Was müsste ich da wählen?
Gibt es günstigeres von anderen Herstellern? Wago soll da ja was haben.....

Gruß,
Aksels


----------



## emilio20 (20 Juni 2016)

Hallo

eine ET200S über profinet  somit kannst du dein Ethernet Kabel nutzen. Hierfür benötigst du aber eine 343 Lean die du ja hast.


----------



## Andi_ (21 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

falls ich mich nicht täusche geht Profinet mit einem LEAN-CP nur als IO-Device -> Also wird es nichts mit der oben aufgeführten Baugruppe in Profinet Ausführung. 

Mir persönlich gefallen die Module von Wago besser. Soweit ich mich gerade preislich auskenne sind diese auch verhältnismäßig billig.

Gruß Andreas


----------

